

AMQP and Node.js - bakkerthehacker
http://blog.bakker.pw/amqp-and-nodejs

======
dpw
amqp.node has a callback-based API if you don't want to use the promise-based
API. But this guy reimplemented it, apparently because he doesn't like
promises ("This library solves Issues 1 and 2 if you can put up with promises,
but it still didn’t solve Issue 3").

He must really hate promises.

~~~
bakkerthehacker
I didn't reimplement because of promises. Neither amqp.node nor node-amqp
provided the direct access that I wanted.

The promise vs callback is a minor point as they are both equivalent with
promises having a slightly higher overhead. But yes, I do hate promises.

